# Condor Ferries to bring Condor 10 out of retirement



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to the news article http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-guernsey-11398307. Condor vitesse repairs are taking longer than anticipated


----------

